# New Road Tax laws



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi 

I am trying to understand the new road tax laws, the CO2 bit is fine and makes sense, Is the additional charge a one off or annual every year ? The way it reads a 5 year old petrol car is charged €1000 before the road tax is added so a car with 181gr CO2 would pay road tax 181x 12 €2172 (capped to €1500) plus the €1000 additional charge so €2500 road tax per year, Seems incredible am I reading the rules wrong 

https://in-cyprus.com/cabinet-to-decide-on-higher-road-tax-to-reduce-emissions/


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

jfn25 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to understand the new road tax laws, the CO2 bit is fine and makes sense, Is the additional charge a one off or annual every year ? The way it reads a 5 year old petrol car is charged €1000 before the road tax is added so a car with 181gr CO2 would pay road tax 181x 12 €2172 (capped to €1500) plus the €1000 additional charge so €2500 road tax per year, Seems incredible am I reading the rules wrong
> 
> https://in-cyprus.com/cabinet-to-decide-on-higher-road-tax-to-reduce-emissions/


I also have a problem understanding why diesel cars have cheaper road tax, but the price of diesel is more than petrol (I assume to put people off buying diesel cars).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mikensue26 said:


> I also have a problem understanding why diesel cars have cheaper road tax, but the price of diesel is more than petrol (I assume to put people off buying diesel cars).


It dosn't make sense to me either that diesel tax is cheaper as Diesel is far more polluting than petrol.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Can nobody answer whether the addon tax is a one-off or annual?

If annual then it seems extortionate and is likely to kill off the secondhand car market....

Jim


----------



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

As far as I can tell the cost is annual I have emailed the Cypriot government but no reply so far, We are hoping to come out Jan 20 and were planning on bringing a car but new rates may end that idea


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Seems bizarre or am I missing something obvious - this will apply to ALL used cars on Cyprus? 

Jim


----------



## jfn25 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Tax*

Hi 

As far as I can tell it only applies to imported used cars, which were imported after 15/7/19 but its hard to find clear details 

Road tax changes to penalise polluting vehicles – Cyprus Mail | CyprusDriving


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Weird - that would seem to imply that you just need to buy a used car over there and you won't get hit by the extra charge - so old bangers that pollute would only pay the revised emissions charges which seems to at least partially defeat the objective to reduce air pollution....


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Very strange, I imagine in some cases, the road tax is costing more than the value of the vehicle, also, no one is going to splurge out on a used vehicle with that sort of financial penalty. My question is, is this a roll out across the EU? or just Cyprus, actually, I just googled it for the EU, seems it's just Cyprus!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheers


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yes hopefully it only applies to new imports and the top up fee is a one off.....


----------

